# Maine State Police - Trooper Positions



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

APPLY HERE: Maine State Trooper at State of Maine

We are currently accepting new applicants from The Department of Public Safety, Bureau of Maine State Police, is looking for applicants to fill multiple Maine State Trooper vacancies statewide.

Being a Maine State Trooper is a demanding, challenging and rewarding way of life. From the day you apply to become a trooper you will have embarked on a great personal challenge. Our exhaustive selection process and rigorous training academy has set national standards for excellence. The reason is clear . . . only the finest men and women are good enough to wear the uniform and badge of the Maine State Trooper.

Troopers begin their career with a salary based on an annual rate of $47,257.60 which progresses through seniority steps to $63,508. Overtime is paid at one and half times the basic hourly rate for time worked beyond an assigned shift. The value of State paid Health insurance is $392.49 - $461.75 biweekly and Dental is $14.60 bi-weekly. The value of the State's share of employee's retirement is 19.13% of salary.

If you've been considering a law enforcement career and are self-reliant and highly motivated with the self-discipline and desire to give us your level best, then you may be just who we're looking for. Look to your future; apply to become one of Maine's finest law enforcement officers today.

*Benefits if a Maine State Trooper*

A 25-year retirement system with an employee contribution of only 8.65% (remainder is paid by the State). Troopers retire at 50% of their maximum salary while employees working over 25 years receive an additional 2% of retirement pay for each additional year worked beyond 25 years;
clothing or uniform cleaning allowance of $65 per month;
cell phone allowance of $60.00 per month, paid semi-annually;
night shift differential of either $.45 or $.55 per hour;
weekend differential of $.60 per hour;
college degree incentive that includes an hourly stipend of $0.19 for an Associates degree, $0.31 for a Bachelor degree and $0.43 for a Masters or higher degree;
State paid health and dental benefits;
paid sick leave earned at one day per month;
paid vacation leave starting at one day per month to a maximum of 2 days per month based on seniority;
assigned vehicle with a yearly allowance of $260.00 for cleaning;
promotional opportunities based on ability, education and seniority;
each trooper has an opportunity for a wide array of specialized career paths with lateral mobility.
*Career Opportunities*

Accident Reconstructionist
Basic Cadet School Cadre Member
Canine Handler
Commercial Vehicle Enforcement
Community Policing Officer
Computer Crimes Task Force
Criminal Intelligence
Criminal Investigation
Underwater Recovery Team
Drug Enforcement
Emergency Medical Technician
Evidence Response Team
EVOC Instructor
Firearms Instructor
Fitness Instructor
Forensic Specialist
Gaming/Weapons Unit
Crisis Negotiator
Pilot (Air Wing)
Pipe & Drum Unit
Recruit School Instructor
Tactical Team
Traffic Division
Troop Investigator
Truck Weights
Violent Crimes Task Force


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Pay seems alright considering cost of living but that retirement system is ugly.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

K, a shame Cole Farms closed! Loved that place.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Hot Dogs! The best.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxy85 said:


> Pay seems alright considering cost of living but that retirement system is ugly.



A 25-year retirement system with an employee contribution of only 8.65% (remainder is paid by the State). Troopers retire at 50% of their maximum salary while employees working over 25 years receive an additional 2% of retirement pay for each additional year worked beyond 25 years
That's bad?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

50% pay at 25 years of service? Unless I’m reading that wrong...

Then 2% for every year after that? 
To get 80% of your pay, you’d have to log 40 years of service? 
Here (Mass.) the magic number is 32 years of service at age 55 (though I think it may have changed to 57) gets you 80%

Corrections / DOC has special retirement of 20 years on = 50% of your salary, collect at any age. 

Florida is 3% for every year of service, vested after 8 years. Sooo 25 years would get you 75% of your pay. 

Please feel free to correct me...


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

The pensions in maine aren’t as good as those found elsewhere. Most departments offer a 50 after 25 deal. Some do 50 after 20. They do average your 3 top earning years to get your pension, so if you work your ass off for the last 3 years of your career, it’s a good chunk.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Applied and hired for that job.. Sgt. Percy Turner(great guy, love that name Percy)came to my P.D., talked to me and my Chief. He gave me the weekend to decide and I had to decline due to salary at the time and RETIREMENT. Foxy is spot on.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Applied and hired for that job.. Sgt. Percy Turner(great guy, love that name Percy)came to my P.D., talked to me and my Chief. He gave me the weekend to decide and I had to decline due to salary at the time and RETIREMENT. Foxy is spot on.


You applied for MSP? You a maine blue pin or an out of stater?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Out of state, many years ago.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Great organization, great people. Lived in Maine for a few years as a kid, loved it and always thought of going back.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Vermont and New Hampshire have similar retirement set ups as well , correct?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

You guys still do 1.5 pt test on that old small track above the gym? I remember having to do some absurd number like 28 laps to get to the 1.5 miles. I lapped some kid at least 8 times going around. It was like running around a rotary- "Look kids Big Ben, Parliament"


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Foxy85 said:


> 50% pay at 25 years of service? Unless I'm reading that wrong...
> 
> Then 2% for every year after that?
> To get 80% of your pay, you'd have to log 40 years of service?
> ...


It's certainly not the best retirement system but I wouldn't call it bad. I think the big benefit is you retire and COLLECT at a young age if you get hired young.

MA's 32 for 80% certainly is nice but that's a long ass time

I started in MA and moved to a RI PD that does 25 for 50% and will actually make out better long term since the base pay at the MA dept was so crummy.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

If this covid retirement credit bill passes Ill be going at 53 with 80%.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

USAF3424 said:


> If this covid retirement credit bill passes Ill be going at 53 with 80%.


Fingers crossed..


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

USAF3424 said:


> If this covid retirement credit bill passes Ill be going at 53 with 80%.


What is this COVID retirement bill? I'm 80% at 57 after buying back 3 years, it looks like I missed something by not watching any news or having social media

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> What is this COVID retirement bill? I'm 80% at 57 after buying back 3 years, it looks like I missed something by not watching any news or having social media
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you wouldn't find it on there my friend. Basically a bill giving anyone who worked during Covid 3 years credit (age or years of service) towards retirement.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

USAF286 said:


> What is this COVID retirement bill? I'm 80% at 57 after buying back 3 years, it looks like I missed something by not watching any news or having social media
> 
> https://malegislature.gov/Bills/192/SD1686
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

UPDATE:
Are you looking for a career that will constantly challenge you? Do you want a career that gives you independence and freedom to choose your path and opportunities to advance and move into other areas of law enforcement? If you answered yes to these questions, we want to meet you!
Maine State Police: Do You Have What it Takes?
Becoming a Maine State Trooper is more than a job, it’s a career. With competitive benefits that include a starting salary of $24.77/hr., a take home vehicle, statewide placement and advancement opportunities, health, dental, retirement … the possibilities are endless!
We are currently hiring for the January 2022 Basic Law Enforcement Training Program and space is limited so APPLY NOW! www.maine.gov/dps/msp/join


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

UPDATE:
If you are beginning the process of becoming a Maine State Trooper and need a Physical Fitness Test (PFT), we are currently holding pre-scheduled tests at Messalonskee High School in Oakland, Me. The following dates are available but are filling up fast for the PFT:
6/10 @ 10:00
6/28 @ 10:00
7/15 @ 10:00
Please reach out to Nicole Hubbard of the Maine State Police Training Unit to pre-register for the PFT at [email protected] or 207-877-8028. These tests will continue to be available until all spots are filled and are open to individuals interested in becoming a Maine State Trooper ONLY. In order to qualify to apply for the Maine State Police, individuals need to have a PFT at the 50% along with successfully passing the ALERT test. You can find out more about the requirements here: https://www.maine.gov/dps/msp/join/requirements.


----------

